# lba swap file



## rkshack (May 6, 2002)

Is there a way to change the swap file after I have done a dd_rescue. I read somewhere that I can use a -s option on copykern but can't find it again. How can I do this?


----------



## SJAndrew (Sep 30, 2005)

I think the swap space is set during the original partition setup. So, my guess would be no.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

You may be able to manually merge the existing swapfile partition (8) with the 'spare' system partition (7) - assuming your active system partition is 4, of course 

To do this you will need to delete both partitions with pdisk then recreate a tiny placeholder partition 7 and a new partition 8 in the remainder of the freed space. Then use tpip or copykern to re-initialise partition 8 as a swap.


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

blindlemon said:


> You may be able to manually merge the existing swapfile partition (8) with the 'spare' system partition (7) - assuming your active system partition is 4, of course
> 
> To do this you will need to delete both partitions with pdisk then recreate a tiny placeholder partition 7 and a new partition 8 in the remainder of the freed space. Then use tpip or copykern to re-initialise partition 8 as a swap.


This would prevent a software upgrade from working if tivo ever sent a new software image down. Probably not a great idea. Yes, Series1's dtivos have received new software recently, so it is still possible.

If you have a spare disk that is at least as large as your failed disk, dd_rescue to it, then do a normal mfsbackup|mfsrestore pipeline to copy it to your new disk, expanding swap in the process.


----------

